# Solved: Cant see the clients on WS 2008.



## mujeebmohammed (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,

On our PDC, I cannot see all my clients when I run "net view". How ever, I can see all the machines when I run "net view" on the clients but I am not able to browse(XP is on the clients). We have a BDC on which we have recently installed NOD 32 and Console. We did a remote install of NOD 32 on the clients from the BDC. The network is not under production(not live).This problem arose after we restarted our PDC and BDC to upgrade the RAM. Please note that computer browser, dhcp client, dns client, network connections, RPCall, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, work station and net bios over tcp/ip are enabled on all the machines. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mohammed


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have a WINS server set up to resolve Netbios names which is used by Computer Browsing?

If you do have a WINS server, make sure WINS IP addresses are configured in the TCP/IP settings or check by running IPCONFIG /ALL on the server.

Also, check 'Network Discovery' is enabled in 'Network and Sharing Centre'.


----------



## mujeebmohammed (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Peter. We do not have a WINS server set up to resolve Net bios names. Yes, Network Discovery is enabled both on the PDC and BDC. Now I can see all the machines on the PDC(net view). But on BDC when I run 'net view' or go to network places, I see only two machines, one BDC itself and a client PC and get the message "*More data is available than can be returned by Windows*" on the cmd prompt. On the net I found the error 3513 which says "Windows NT could not display all available data. The action required depends on the command that returned the error. Contact your network administrator." The information is not complete and of any help. Please advise.

Regards,
Mujeeb


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

XP clients probably require the LLTD protocol installed for Vista/2008 PCs to browse old clients:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1D-EE46-481E-BA11-37F485FA34EA&displaylang=en


----------



## mujeebmohammed (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks again. No, I do not think LLTD protocol is the problem, though we are using XP SP2 on our client PCs. The PDC has no problem finding the clients, its only the BDC which cannot see more than two machines. Please note that NOD32 Anti virus, Server and Console are installed on the BDC. I have also rebooted the BDC a couple of times but still the same issue.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It may be down to which computer is the Master Browser computer, we tend to turn it off for client machines as they are not a reliable source. See this article:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/134304/en-us


----------



## mujeebmohammed (Jun 2, 2009)

Its strange, I rebooted the BDC for the third time and can now see all the machines on the network. Sometimes weird issues like this need a reboot.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sometimes a reboot will force the Master Browser server to switch to another PC and may clear up browsing issues.Get hold of Browstat.exe to view Browser status in case it happens again later:
http://www.dynawell.com/download/reskit/microsoft/win2000/browstat.zip


----------

